# Vapex Instant - good as Eneloops?



## Dodge (May 13, 2008)

Anyone got opinions on these Vapex "Instant" batteries? They're a lot cheaper than Eneloops (in the UK, anyway). I just tested a pack of each on my LaCrosse charger, and they actually exceed their capacities - the 850 AAAs came in at 900 and the 2100 AAs came in at 2150.

But I'm wondering if their current supply capabilities and "lastability" are as good as the Eneloops.

I'm tempted to stock up on them - the AAAs are a particularly good deal - but don't want to do that and then later wish I'd waited for a deal on Eneloops.


----------



## koala (May 13, 2008)

Apparently their 2500mAh is good stuff according to our battery guru *NiMh Battery Shoot Out* somewhere middle of the first post.


----------



## Yapo (May 13, 2008)

I would like to know the same as well because i think ive seen these in some stores before but havent heard enough about them to buy them...would like some AAs

btw, koala your link seems to be linked to this thread.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 13, 2008)

koala said:


> ... according to our battery guru *NiMh Battery Shoot Out* ...


Darn circular link. Went around in circles for ages before figuring that one out. 

The _real_ NiMH Battery Shoot Out.


----------



## Yapo (May 13, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> Darn circular link. Went around in circles for ages before figuring that one out.


 
heh lol i clicked it a few times just to makes sure as well lol! thx.


----------



## koala (May 13, 2008)

Sorry my bad fixed the link. Thank you for proof read.

*cue soundtrack - Hotel California*


----------



## jirik_cz (May 13, 2008)

My friend made some tests with them and after 6 months of storage one was completely empty and others had 44% of initial capacity (average from 3 cells). So they are probably false advertised as LSD :sick2:


----------



## Yapo (May 14, 2008)

I just had another look in my supermarket today. The vapex cells were called "ready to use" and had a different labeling to the vapex instant. I also noticed there was duracell precharged cells but apart from a slightly different label design there was nothing to say that it lasted longer than normal rechargable duracells and also on the back it said it lasts up to 6months. All of them costed $AU25 which is $US23.50 or *£*12. Thats y i always buy everything from overseas now


----------



## Essexman (May 14, 2008)

Hi there Dodge,

I'm in the UK too. I've been looking at those Vapex from the compenent shop wonering about them for a couple of weeks, I'll be interested how you get on with them.

I also found that panasonic do something similar, available from 7dayshop.com here.

I suspect more manufacturers will follow in time, and maybe the price will fall?


----------



## koala (May 14, 2008)

I would choose the Panasonic over vapex as long as they are not fake.


----------



## Dodge (May 15, 2008)

Based on what? Brand loyalty to Panasonic, or something concrete?

Eneloops are £6.99 (£6.50 if you buy 5 or more), Panasonics are £5.99, Vapex are £4.50 (£4.15 if you buy 5 or more). I'd pay £1 extra to get the known benefits of Eneloops over the unknown Panasonics, but the Vapex are £2.50 a pack cheaper, which does seem significant.

I'll leave my Vapex ones a month and test them after that so see how much they've lost.


----------



## koala (May 15, 2008)

What I meant was... If Eneloop is unavailable, my second choice would be Panasonic. Panasonic makes lots of good batteries, so brand loyalty I guess.


----------



## Dodge (May 15, 2008)

OK, but why? Are the Panasonics better than the Vapex, or is it just that you've heard of Panasonic but not Vapex?

Ah - you just edited the post to explain why!


----------



## koala (May 15, 2008)

Panasonic makes a lot of primary Lithium batteries, they also manufacture heaps of rechargeable Lithium Ions. So based on that, I think they are more reliable and worth the extra $. Although they are different chemistry from the NiMh LSD. I believe Japanese companies like Panasonic don't bull about their products.

Check out their product range http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/battery/oem/

jirik_cz has a secondary source of information(post #7) regarding the Vapex LSD. Please take note.

I don't have any experience with Vapex so I can't say anything about it.


----------



## Dodge (May 15, 2008)

OK - thanks for that. I saw jirik_cz's comments, but don't like to dismiss a product on the basis of a single report of a friend's experience (perhapsthey were stored badly, for example - Eneloops have to be kept under 40 degrees C to maintain their charge). Other Vapex batteries do seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 15, 2008)

He also tested other LSD batteries. Here are complete results:







All batteries were brand new, only with 5 break-in cycles on the beginning. All were stored in the same conditions (room temperature). Numbers are average from 4 cells, only for Vapex Instant it is from 3 cells, because one of them was completely empty after 6 months. I have to apologize I didn't remember Vapex results precisely. In fact they had only 41,5% of initial capacity :duh2:


----------



## Dodge (May 15, 2008)

Ah - now there's some good solid info! Unless the Vapex were from a duff batch, they certainly don't look good. OTOH the Uniross Hybrio and GP Recyko do look good - I'll see if I can find any good prices on them.


----------



## Dodge (May 15, 2008)

I can't 

Looks like I'll have to splash out on Eneloops after all.

I'm in the US next week - any of the major chains have regular good prices on Eneloops? $10 or less for 4-AA would count as good.


----------



## Mr Happy (May 15, 2008)

Dodge said:


> I can't
> 
> Looks like I'll have to splash out on Eneloops after all.
> 
> I'm in the US next week - any of the major chains have regular good prices on Eneloops? $10 or less for 4-AA would count as good.


You are not likely to find Eneloops at $10 for 4 unless they are on clearance. The usual retail price is around $12.99/4. 

If you go near a Circuit City you could take a look inside as they have been clearing Eneloops at knock-down prices, but you have to be lucky to actually find any. Other shops that have stocked or still stock Eneloops include Ritz Camera, hhgregg and Fry's.

However, note the similarity in the numbers above between the Hybrios and the Eneloops. From my testing I believe the Hybrio is the same cell in a different wrapper. If you can visit a Fry's they stock the Hybrio at the regular price of $9.99/4. Make sure you get the one in a colourful wrapper with a white top that looks like an Eneloop. Not all Hybrios are the same.


----------

